# Neben Vista dazu Linux



## onliner (18. September 2007)

Servus,

hat wer schon erfahrungen neben Vista auch Linux zum laufen gebracht?

Hab mal mit meinem Kollegen geplaudert und der meinte es kann bös ins Aug gehen das die Vista-Part dadurch evtl. zerschiest. Ich werd natürlich erst mal ne Sicherung machen .

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

Wenn du eh ne Sicherung machst, dann nichts wie ran 

Da du Linux nach Windows installierst, wirst du Vista bzw. den Windows-Loader mit dem Linux-Bootloader laden müssen. Gibt aber kein Problem, nur wenn du ein OS wieder runterhaben willst, kannst du idR dalle OSe auf der HDD vergessen.


----------



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Man bekommt über die Vista-DVD und die Wiederherstellungskonsole den MBR wieder in den richtigen Zustand, sodass man auch ohne Probleme Linux wieder los wird.


----------



## Kovsk (18. September 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Man bekommt über die Vista-DVD und die Wiederherstellungskonsole den MBR wieder in den richtigen Zustand, sodass man auch ohne Probleme Linux wieder los wird.


[joke]Aber wozu denn, Linux ist genial [/joke]


----------



## d00mfreak (19. September 2007)

Würd aber n bissl aufpassen, da net jede Distri BCD unterstützt. Ubuntu schon, SuSE 10.2 (Die Downlaodversion) nicht.


----------



## onliner (19. September 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Würd aber n bissl aufpassen, da net jede Distri BCD unterstützt. Ubuntu schon, SuSE 10.2 (Die Downlaodversion) nicht.


 aha Ubuntu o. Debian wären jetzt aus meiner Sicht eh Ideal !
Mit Suse würden mir eh einige Standardapplikationen fehlen.

Ich muss mal schauen bei m einem Kollegen der Debian hat und mir ne Kopie anfertigen Lassen . 

Dank für Info!


----------



## midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du schon Vista hast und z.B. Ubuntu nachinstallierst, dann ist das kein Problem.
Bei XP ist das viel lustiger, das macht gnadenlos Bootsektoen zu nichte...

Mitlerweile bin ich auch Ubuntu-Fanboy. Es ist einfach, schnell und... naja.. einfach halt (=

Für den fetischisten eignet sich gentoo 
Achja und Suse würde ich NIEMALS verwenden. Suse ist das Windows unter den Linuxen...

So far


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Debian nehmen willst solltest du es mit Testing (Lenny) versuchen. Etch ist doch schon etwas angestaubt.


----------



## Bauer87 (6. Oktober 2008)

Zumal Debian "Beta" so stabil ist, wie jede andere Distribution erst lange nach ihrem Release. Ein System, das zuverlässiger Arbeitet als ein Debian nach Release habe ich noch nie gesehen. Naja, kommerziell gewartete Distributionen oder UNIXes in sicherheitsrelevanten Bereichen habe ich noch nicht betrachten dürfen, aber Debian ist schon heftig. Vor allem, da es ja (fast) überall ohne große Umstände läuft.
Für Einsteiger würde ich trotzdem Ubuntu empfehlen, das ist zwar unsicherer und ist mir sogar mal abgestürzt, aber dafür ist die Vorkonfiguration für Durchschnittsnutzer besser. Außerdem ist es weiter verbreitet und daher findet man leichter Hilfe, die man direkt anwenden kann. Es gibt ja doch einige kleinere und größere Unterschiede zwischen den Distributionen.


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

Oh die Debianfraktion hat zugeschlagen 

Ja stimmt schon, ist nicht schlecht. Evtl. auch ein Derivat - wie z.b. Ubuntu. Einsteigerfreundlicher!


----------



## onliner (7. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Oh die Debianfraktion hat zugeschlagen
> 
> Ja stimmt schon, ist nicht schlecht. Evtl. auch ein Derivat - wie z.b. Ubuntu. Einsteigerfreundlicher!


Wohl wahr, ich hatte schon ewig nichts mit Ubuntu und Konsorten mehr zu tun. 

Werd mir mal das letze Relaese von Ubuntu laden und bei Zeiten installieren. Inzwischen sind ja Treiber und Software massig vertreten, hoffe nur das ich nicht allzuviel Kompillieren muss. 

Grüße
onliner


----------



## k-b (7. Oktober 2008)

Kommt bald n neues


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab hier Ubuntu auf meinem Netbook. Kann mich nicht mit anfreunden. Waren halt die ersten die Treiber für des Netbook hatte.


----------

